# TWRP or CWM



## shreddintyres

I'm gearing up to unlock and start flashing my prime but i want to learn everything i can about the nuances with the prime as I can. 

I've done a quick preliminary search but cant really find any helpful threads here in the prime forum or others. 

I've always used CWM on my other devices but i was hoping someone could give me some insight to the differences and benefits of CWM over TWRP or vice versa. 

Any information will greatly be appreciated.


----------



## lortay78

Twrp is a little faster, has the nice ui, and gives you some more options. I stopped using it on my prime when after restoring a backup my prime wouldn't boot. 
I use an older cwm recovery on my prime, and Twrp on my nexus. Both are awesome imho.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shreddintyres

My understanding is that TWRP has issues assosciated with restoring the kernel from a nandroid, is that correct? so the way to circumvent the non boot nandroid restore problem is to restore the nandroid then immediately (while in recovery) flash the appropriate kernel?


----------



## Striatum_bdr

shreddintyres said:


> My understanding is that TWRP has issues assosciated with restoring the kernel from a nandroid, is that correct? so the way to circumvent the non boot nandroid restore problem is to restore the nandroid then immediately (while in recovery) flash the appropriate kernel?


Yes. But as it's a bug not everybody has it. But it's better to keep a kernel zip just in case. You can also flash the complete ROM, but it's longer.

The other big advantage of twrp is that you can set several zip to be flash on queue. And you can set flash from within Android using Goo Manager app: you choose which zip to flash, you can order them, ask for a backup first, then the device reboots in recovery, a script performs the different operations, and reboots automatically.


----------



## shreddintyres

I decided to try out TWRP after all and i am surprised by how well its working and the common sense features it has to the point that im tempted to try compiling it for my Vibrant that doesnt have a copy of TWRP


----------



## fredgar

shreddintyres said:


> I decided to try out TWRP after all and i am surprised by how well its working and the common sense features it has to the point that im tempted to try compiling it for my Vibrant that doesnt have a copy of TWRP


I like twrp much better. It is a lot easier to navigate and give a few more options. As far as the restores go I've been running it since I rooted my prime about 4 months ago and every backup and restore works great.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andrewjt19

TWRP simple install through ROM Toolbox Pro by JRummy...


----------

